# 29 bio cube tank



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

is there any way to modify the pump to make more flow on this tank 
i am runing a skimmer on it as well and a koralia number 1
all info would be greatly appreciated 
thanks 
tom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

i think if you will put powerfull pump and intakes will not allow more water in the back section of the tank, these section will run dry. better put another PH

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

When will we see the images 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1 to what sig said. If the overflow slits get clogged, you risk flooding as well. 

Internal flow (within the display area) should be done w/powerdeads, not the pump from the sump.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i know some ppl upgrade teh pump, and also get a return hose that is a little longer so there is no 90 degree turn to drain out the back. (less angle= less loss in pressure)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

hey guys thanks for the imput , points taken 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

You can upgrade your pump..

I suggest purchasing a new powerhead and placing it in your tank for additional flow..


----------

